# Spectra fishing line



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Found my answer in another section, amazing how much info you can find on this site.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Its SUPER durable. But its slick and will separate more easily than Halo/Bullwhip or Majesty. I would say keep it off lower buss cables and it should work great. Perfect for roller servings, STS serving, or the smaller weight (15-20#) types make the best endloop serving.


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks, good info. I looked at a Honeywell article and found that the weve is different to make it smoother for lower friction 
Through rod guide eyes, but otherwise same ht spectra fiber. Look forward to using this in the applications you noted. By the way, really appreciate your posts here and elsewhere, very helpful.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

flahunt said:


> Thanks, good info. I looked at a Honeywell article and found that the weve is different to make it smoother for lower friction
> Through rod guide eyes, but otherwise same ht spectra fiber. Look forward to using this in the applications you noted. By the way, really appreciate your posts here and elsewhere, very helpful.


If you ever want to serve a cable slide area, try 15# braided spectra line. Its super slick, low profile and durable. No worry about separation through the slide. It holds up. Sharp bends is where it does not work well as archery specific servings which are designed to grip the string.


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

Would you suggest using some liquid lok to help lock this slick line in place? I did read on Brownell's site it was recommended for their serving material.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got 2 or 3 bows that have that line on there and it's never given me a problem...many, many thousands of rounds.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

AzizaVFR said:


> Would you suggest using some liquid lok to help lock this slick line in place? I did read on Brownell's site it was recommended for their serving material.


I would not use liquid lok with it personally.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Fury90flier said:


> I've got 2 or 3 bows that have that line on there and it's never given me a problem...many, many thousands of rounds.


May outlast the string but definitely greater chance for separation. The stuff is tougher than any serving material for sure.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Ray knight said:


> I would not use liquid lok with it personally.


If this is some thing similar to Super Glue I agree to do not use. Super Glue sets up hard and brittle.JMO


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Have to say I agree. Just finished shooting around 100 arrows with 50 lb spectra line I used to serve string and both control cables, so far no separation, everything looks good. Now if it holds up like yours I'll be a happy camper. Thanks for the input.


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Have to say I agree Fury90flier.
Just finished shooting around 100 arrows with 50 lb spectra line I used to serve string and both control cables, so far no separation, everything looks good. Now if it holds up like yours I'll be a happy camper. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Went back and looked at the end serving and it is separating around the bends


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

That's too bad. Does it look like the normal wear and tear separation most strings develop, or is this strictly associated with this material? As was suggested above, in the future I will use halo or 3d on lower bus cables, but was hoping this would be an alternative for long servings over idler wheels and upper ends of bus cables.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

flahunt said:


> That's too bad. Does it look like the normal wear and tear separation most strings develop, or is this strictly associated with this material? As was suggested above, in the future I will use halo or 3d on lower bus cables, but was hoping this would be an alternative for long servings over idler wheels and upper ends of bus cables.


3D is not good for lower buss cables on any bow. Best to use braided serving. Bullwhip, Halo, Majesty.


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks, I'll stick to my halo.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

flahunt said:


> Thanks, I'll stick to my halo.


I used to say this as well... have you tried Bullwhip? All I can say is I won't use Halo unless someone is REALLY stuck on having it. I use quite a bit of the braided spectra fishing line, 1D and Bullwhip.

And like I said, I too loved Halo at one point...


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

PowerLineman83 said:


> I used to say this as well... have you tried Bullwhip? All I can say is I won't use Halo unless someone is REALLY stuck on having it. I use quite a bit of the braided spectra fishing line, 1D and Bullwhip.
> 
> And like I said, I too loved Halo at one point...


I prefer Bullwhip as well. Especially for colors. Looks much nicer. Holds up the same but does not break as easily when serving tight. I sold all my Halo years ago. Majesty is the best for tricky bows but that stuff breaks like glass. Can be a pain to serve it. Nothing is more grippy though if you have a problem bow. Generally bullwhip goes on every cable i build and i use it for all of my center servings as well.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I noticed the Spectra 8 ply is a lot slicker that the 4 ply. I've tried them both, I think I'll stick with the 4 ply.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Purka said:


> I noticed the Spectra 8 ply is a lot slicker that the 4 ply. I've tried them both, I think I'll stick with the 4 ply.


Yep. 4 ply is more grippy, 8 ply is more slick and seems like it would be more durable.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> Yep. 4 ply is more grippy, 8 ply is more slick and seems like it would be more durable.


Where do I buy 6 ply?!?! ;-)


----------



## ithaqua (Jan 5, 2013)

I always use 4 plys..Less slicky but more grippy. Never had any problem, even on Bowtech cams, where serving are hardly reversed.
450lbs on the jig, 10lbs on the beiter heavy, I wait for 15mns under tension before serving (it's stupid to put serving while the string / cable keeps streching) and use a NW spinner to be as consistant as possible (I soon will be the proud owner of a self made super server).

AND, as I told on an other thread, I spool my spectra very carefully to avoid loose turns when winding. Loose turns= loose serving = serving separation


----------



## flahunt (Apr 17, 2015)

Just ordered some bullwhip from lancasters. Look forward to using it. For the price it should serve itself. Any tips Such as tension etc.
All the reviews I've seen are very positive. Got one more bow to restring this year then done for awhile. Thanks.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

flahunt said:


> Just ordered some bullwhip from lancasters. Look forward to using it. For the price it should serve itself. Any tips Such as tension etc.
> All the reviews I've seen are very positive. Got one more bow to restring this year then done for awhile. Thanks.


Bullwhip in bulk is a really good deal. 1# spool we sell for $315 will get you 40x 125 yard jig spools. Works out to just $7.88/ jig spool. Cheaper than bulk Halo. I serve it as close as possible to its breaking point.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> Bullwhip in bulk is a really good deal. 1# spool we sell for $315 will get you 40x 125 yard jig spools. Works out to just $7.88/ jig spool. Cheaper than bulk Halo. I serve it as close as possible to its breaking point.


I'd love to get a spool! Can't quite justify the cost right now.... that's the downside to being an "amateur"!! You'll know when I decide to pop for a 1# spool, Chris... the two spools I bought yesterday will do for now!


----------



## ithaqua (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, it finally arrived... serving separation on a Elite Victory with spectra serving (served very tight).

Chris, you say you wouldn't use liquid lock, but what if you want a clear serving on cables? Bullwhip becomes clear when served very tight, but as you need a clarifier, will the liquid lock do the job?
Or wouldn't you use liquid lock + bullwhip together for some reasons?


----------



## WVWoody (Sep 28, 2008)

how do u spool your spectra?


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

You will want to use a holder like this or make your own. I take a cordless drill, a 1/4" bolt and two nuts to hold the spool. As I wind the material on the spool, I guide it across evenly while it pulls through a cotton towel, especially the black variety. I have found you can wipe off extra black powder from the line, similar to dewaxing string material. It also puts tension into the line as it is feed to the spool.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

ithaqua said:


> Well, it finally arrived... serving separation on a Elite Victory with spectra serving (served very tight).
> 
> Chris, you say you wouldn't use liquid lock, but what if you want a clear serving on cables? Bullwhip becomes clear when served very tight, but as you need a clarifier, will the liquid lock do the job?
> Or wouldn't you use liquid lock + bullwhip together for some reasons?




Which spectra were you using?


----------



## ithaqua (Jan 5, 2013)

50lbs 4 strands...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I use both 4 and 8 strand 40lb on cables and string end servings and have had no problem with separation but have heard of another guy that had a bit with the 8 strand which is a bit smoother.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info on serving under cable side


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

WVWoody said:


> how do u spool your spectra?


I make a setup like what is shown in the pic. I can adjust the tension on the large spool to whatever I like, chuck the small spool in a drill and spin away. This works sweet.

Automan


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Great info to bring back up


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

redman said:


> Great info to bring back up


Not really. Stuff is garbage compared to what is available out there. Is it worth saving a couple bucks a set over a premium serving?


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

Over 600 strings with this material and no issues. 2,000 meters for $81.









Amazon.com : HERCULES Braided Fishing Line, Not Fade, 2187 Yards PE Lines, 8 Strands Multifilament Fish Line, 50lb Test for Saltwater and Freshwater, Abrasion Resistant, Black, 50lb, 2000m : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : HERCULES Braided Fishing Line, Not Fade, 2187 Yards PE Lines, 8 Strands Multifilament Fish Line, 50lb Test for Saltwater and Freshwater, Abrasion Resistant, Black, 50lb, 2000m : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## WALKER7036 (Aug 14, 2010)

GreggWNY said:


> Over 600 strings with this material and no issues. 2,000 meters for $81.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gregg, Have you used any other diameters other than this 37mm (which is .014")?? Looking at their 20mm (.008) & 28mm (.011) versions to trial as well... just checking your opinion.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

WALKER7036 said:


> Gregg, Have you used any other diameters other than this 37mm (which is .014")?? Looking at their 20mm (.008) & 28mm (.011) versions to trial as well... just checking your opinion.


I use white 40 lb. for clear serving. Using a a mixture of liquid silicone and WD 40 after its served makes a crystal clear serving. It also works for the 50 lb. white but not quite as well but still pretty good.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

automan26 said:


> I make a setup like what is shown in the pic. I can adjust the tension on the large spool to whatever I like, chuck the small spool in a drill and spin away. This works sweet.
> 
> Automan


Exactly how I do it.


----------

